# The Knick



## Louis Gara (22 Novembre 2014)

Serie televisiva statunitense (trasmessa su Cinemax), diretta da Steven Soderbergh e con protagonista Clive Owen, che interpreta John Thackery, capo del reparto di chirurgia di un ospedale del 1900. La serie gira intorno alle moderne scoperte in campo chirurgico e sugli effetti delle varie droghe.


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Ho visto il pilot, non mi dice nulla... non ho intenzione di proseguire... attualmente, aimè, non trovo serie che mi entusiasmano.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2015)

E' una specie di ***** del 900 rotfl [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] che roba ti guardi?


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2015)

visto qualche puntata sparsa qua e là su sky atlantic. 

niente di che, non mi ha preso molto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Gennaio 2015)

Vista tutta la prima serie clamoroso .. Mi è piaciuto tantissimo e io sono un fissato con le serie TV


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' una specie di ***** del 900 rotfl [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] che roba ti guardi?


  Ma no tifo'o, c'è giusto qualche scena hard 



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vista tutta la prima serie clamoroso .. Mi è piaciuto tantissimo e io sono un fissato con le serie TV






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il finale con l'eroina mi ha steso


----------



## Nicco (26 Gennaio 2015)

Vista la prima serie.
Non mi pare nulla di che, ci sono delle idee buone ma anche tanta ma tanta roba già vista e decisamente troppa carne al fuoco.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il medico che si droga, la relazione interraziale impossibile, un'ospedale in fallimento, corruzione, la suora che fa abortire le persone...
Secondo me se si fossero concentrati sul fatto delle scoperte scientifiche in campo medico, più che sugli inciuci vari sarebbe stato una figata.


----------



## Nicco (11 Febbraio 2015)

Ma la seconda stagione quando sarebbe? Qualcuno lo sa?


----------



## Butcher (28 Dicembre 2015)

Finita la seconda stagione (e probabilmente la serie). Stupendo, magnifico. Clive Owen è magistrale nell'interpretare Thack!


----------



## Nicco (28 Dicembre 2015)

Mi auguro davvero che possa esserci qualcosa dopo perché molte cose si sono arrivate ad un dunque ma allo stesso tempo rimangono molto sospese.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Dicembre 2015)

Owen aveva firmato solo per due stagioni, quindi non si sa se la terza stagione si farà.


----------



## Butcher (29 Dicembre 2015)

Cinemax sta valutando la sceneggiatura dell'ipotetico primo episodio della 3°.


----------

